# Configurando la variable USE (Solucionado)

## oitaven

Hola a todos.

Es la primera vez que escribo en este post asi que lo primero es presentarse. Soy usuario habitual de Ubuntu desde que salió karmic koala, es la única distro linux que he usado hasta el momento y puede decirse que me engancho. Pero ha llegado el momento de probar cosas nuevas, por lo que estoy intentándolo con Gentoo. Para em pezar y no hacer grandes estropicios estoy usando un airis con athlon-xp que tenía aparcado. Debe ser la 5ª vez que lo intento y no me acaba de salir bien la instalación. Dejando las otras veces atrás, ahora me he quedado atascado en el paso:

6.b. Configurar Portage

          configurando la variable USE

Y es que me gustaría saber los valores que esa variable trae por defecto para poder añadir o restar algunos, por poner un ejemplo kde y gnome, pues no tengo intención de instalar ninguno de los dos escritorios

A medida que instalo estoy haciendo un resumen de los pasos que voy dando. Si es necesario que la pegue en el post pedízmelo. 

PLEASE!!!! Necesito ayuda

----------

## agdg

En gentoo no existen valores por defecto. Tal vez Arch Linux sea una mejor opción en tu caso, es una distro más sencilla y muy configurable. Si deseas seguir con gentoo, deberás de leer y documentarte mucho, especialmente en los inicios.

Aquí tiene una explicación de muchas USE posibles: http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/use-index.xml

Si solo quieres empezar, aquí tienes algunas USE que te pueden ser útiles

```
GENERAL="bluetooth bzip2 java multilib pdf samba spell ssh symlink xml"

GNOMEUSE="automount cairo glitz fuse gconf gnome gdu gtk nautilus sound"

IMAGEUSE="exif jpeg jpeg2k gif png svg tiff"

INTERNETUSE=”msn networkmanager”

MEDIAUSE="a52 aac alsa asf cd css dvd ffmpeg gstreamer lame mp3 mp4 matroska mplayer theora vorbis x264 xvid win32codecs"

NETWIRELESSUSE=”fasteap injection madwifi network wps”

NVIDIAUSE=”cuda nvidia profiler video_cards_nvidia vdpau xvmc”

NOTUSE="-arts -eds -evo -ipv6 -kde -qt3 -qt4"

SYSBLOCKUSE="fat ntfs”

SYSTEM="cdr dbus dvdr lzo sse sse2 threads udev logrotate"

XUSE="opengl truetype X xorg xv xcomposite xinerama"

USE=" ${GENERAL} ${GNOMEUSE} ${IMAGEUSE} ${INTERNETUSE} ${MEDIAUSE} ${NETWIRELESSUSE} ${NVIDIAUSE} ${NOTUSE} ${SYSBLOCKUSE} ${SYSTEM} ${XUSE}"
```

----------

## pelelademadera

 *agdg wrote:*   

> En gentoo no existen valores por defecto. Tal vez Arch Linux sea una mejor opción en tu caso, es una distro más sencilla y muy configurable. Si deseas seguir con gentoo, deberás de leer y documentarte mucho, especialmente en los inicios.
> 
> Aquí tiene una explicación de muchas USE posibles: http://www.gentoo.org/dyn/use-index.xml
> 
> Si solo quieres empezar, aquí tienes algunas USE que te pueden ser útiles
> ...

 

a ver, no es asi, tiene valores por defecto segun el perfil que elijas.

el perfil default, tiene lo minimo, el perfil desktop incorpora gtk qt y algunas mas y asi siguiendo, multilib y demas.

todo lo que modifiques sobre el make.conf tiene impacto global, y sobre el package.use, impacto local.

podes setear por ejemplo gtk en el make.conf, y luego desactivarla para uno o mas paquetes en el package.use

en definitiva, lo mejor que podes hacer, es elegir el perfil default, y usar el package.use, pero suele ser muy engorroso para arrancar. por lo que, lo mas comun es que uses perfil desktop, y toques algo en el make.conf, o default y juegues mas con el make.conf y el package.use mas adelante....

para ver las use actuales, un 

```
emerge --info
```

te lo reporta

esto te puede ser mas util:

```
emerge --info | grep USE=
```

te va a mostrar una salida como esta:

 *Quote:*   

> pelo@pelo-pc ~ $ emerge --info | grep USE=
> 
> USE="X aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 asf cdr cli consolekit cracklib cups cxx dbus device-mapper dri dvd dvdr dvdread embedded fontconfig gdbm gpm graphite iconv joystick libffi lm_sensors mmx modplug modules mpi mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ntfs nvidia openmp pcre perl pic plasma policykit pppd python qt3support qt4 reflection reiserfs samba sdl session spell spl sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 sysfs threads truetype udev unicode upnp usb webkit wifi winbind wireless xine xorg zeroconf" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es_AR es es_LA" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" SANE_BACKENDS="hp hp3500 hp3900 hp4200 hp5400 hp5590 hpljm1005 hpsj5s hs2p" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

 

----------

## lexming

Lo que debes hacer es seleccionar el perfil que mejor se ajuste a tus necesidades. Los perfiles disponibles los puedes ver con:

```
eselect profile list
```

 Luego selecciona el que prefieras con 

```
eselect profile set X
```

 donde X es el número de entrada en la lista.

Yo por ejemplo uso "default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome". Para un escritorio gnome en amd64.

Con estos pasos tendrás ya definidas un conjunto de USE flags para emepezar, a partir de ahí podrás acabar la instalación y posteriormente añadir/quitar en el /etc/make.conf o por paquetes en /etc/portage/package.use.

Saludos

----------

## oitaven

Gracias por vuestras respuestas. Daré el tema por solucionado, pues el comando que posteó pelelademadera (Uf que difícil el nombrecito)   :Very Happy:   es lo que buscaba. 

   Hasta la próxima duda que como buen novato tendré muchas

----------

